# What is Super-Id?



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

What is Super-Id exactly?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Aha said:


> What is Super-Id exactly?


It is an addition to Freud’s original structural theory which had a simple division between ego and id with the super-ego keeping watch.
The super-id is defined as *your subconscious zone of dependency, childishness, and suggestibility*.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> It is an addition to Freud’s original structural theory which had a simple division between ego and id with the super-ego keeping watch.
> The super-id is defined as *your subconscious zone of dependency, childishness, and suggestibility*.


But how does it differ from Id?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Aha said:


> But how does it differ from Id?


A lot of basic from birth on present things are lumped into the ID, because it is the source of your instinctual drives to avoid pain and gain pleasure. You ever feel like eating that piece of cake or stabbing the mofo through the chest?  its your ID talking, then comes the superego and imposes limitations and the ego mediates between the 2 so you can have your cake and eat it too ..sort of..aka take revenge legally , called "justice" and reward yourself with cake every now and then for hard work.

The super-ID is a layer that is between the ID and the Ego: your subconscious zone of dependency, childishness, and suggestibility. Probably why Ne doms have childish Si.

Originally lumped into the ID (the upper most interaction layer with the Ego?) The zone where the Ego has the most pull/influence over the ID.

This is probably why your dual has the same Ego functions as your super-id. Same concept aka why you respond positively to your dual.

*The Model A* concept is rather simple. The Ego_Block is the core interaction layer between the self and the outside. The Super-Ego_Block is who you are supposed to be (hurts like a bitch when criticism comes to this area) and is in direct opposition to your ID_Block aka how you are in your subconscious, the innate drive.The Super-ID_Block is the part of you that responds well to the outside if that outside has the same alignment aka your dual.

 deep down IEEs are suppressed dysfunctional SLEs :S. The function pairs that make SLE work are opposing each other in IEEs.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

FreeBeer said:


> A lot of basic from birth on present things are lumped into the ID, because it is the source of your instinctual drives to avoid pain and gain pleasure. You ever feel like eating that piece of cake or stabbing the mofo through the chest?  its your ID talking, then comes the superego and imposes limitations and the ego mediates between the 2 so you can have your cake and eat it too ..sort of..aka take revenge legally , called "justice" and reward yourself with cake every now and then for hard work.
> 
> The super-ID is a layer that is between the ID and the Ego: your subconscious zone of dependency, childishness, and suggestibility. Probably why Ne doms have childish Si.
> 
> ...


How would an Ne-valuer like IEE or ILE experience Introverted Sensing? And how would it differ from an Si-valuer like SEI? 
I think this passage is related to that function. Judging from this, what would you conclude?


> So, to cut to the chase, it seems that my idea of food is better than the reality of it. In real time, I cannot appreciate food. I'm virtually incapable of doing it. First of all, let me tell you that I can get exceedingly enthusiastic about the idea of eating. I have literally skipped around the room whenever I hear that I'm about to eat something I consider to be delicious, which can be detrimental in cases of home delivery, especially if the delivery is late. I am distinctly aware of the taste but I am not appreciative of it. It's as if I'm eating only because my brain is telling me to do so while simultaneously giving me indicators of how delicious it is, if that makes sense. And now here's an interesting situation. Say, the food I eat tastes terrible. Well, terrible might be an exaggeration. It tastes mediocre and I'm relieved to get rid of it, unwilling to taste it again. However, a while later, I suddenly start thinking about that particular food. I imagine eating it, and it suddenly becomes delicious. I feel that I never really appreciate food while I eat it. It's always before or after the meal, or the first taste. Maybe this can also explain why I'm always in a hurry when I eat. There's a distinct urgency to be finished with it as quickly as possible. I can't even bring myself to chew. I'm just taking in food and allowing my brain to tell me how it tastes. I'm not using my sense of taste. My tongue is subservient to my mind, and my senses are futile (for instance, my eyes, I never truly feel as if I see, there's an inexplicable vagueness; even now, I'm not sure if I'm actually using my eyes even thought that sounds absurd and ludicrous because I'm definitely using them, ugh! It's hard to describe). Hope all of that did not sound theatrical.


I think I'm fairly aware of how my body feels, especially my head, at least occasionally.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

LazyLeviathan said:


> How would an Ne-valuer like IEE or ILE experience Introverted Sensing? And how would it differ from an Si-valuer like SEI?
> I think this passage is related to that function. Judging from this, what would you conclude?
> 
> 
> I think I'm fairly aware of how my body feels, especially my head, at least occasionally.


Well we value Si, but the function is rather weak. We also appreciate Si from others and in general. For example I love food, and comfort a lot ( I eat because I love the taste of food ), I enjoy it if my environment is in order, well maintained and influences me in a positive way (aesthetically). Cuddling is the best! I tend to talk about food & comfort with certain people for fun & I cook for fun, so I clearly enjoy anything Si related...cozy little colorful homes? >D lets design one! I listen to music almost 24/7 because it makes me feel good ...

...<_< the problem actually is that if left to my own devices I will neglect my environment to the point where there are beer bottles, plates with food from Monday piled on my desk, papers and cums everywhere, socks on the floor, underpants beneath my bed, the kitchen sink full of unwashed plates, dust everywhere...a freaking disaster....laptop parts scattered all over the bedroom floor. I will bounce in between interesting things to do and random talk with friends, where its 5 am and I haven't slept, eaten properly or went to the toilet for almost 24 hours. I may ignore back pain, headaches and other body phenomena in order to continue indulging in let's say Planetside 2 map control tactics with a bunch of people over teamspeak 3 at 2 am past midnight lmao. Its not that I'm not aware, I know my back is hurting and that i need to pee but my curiosity and the fun I'm having overrides most of it temporarily. The next day i may wake up feeling sick and tired with some odd pain which will cause a freak out episide that i have some kind of sickness...that kinda lasts till I feel a bit better then I repeat.

A month ago I freaked out that I have a deep vein blood cloth in my leg because it hurt ^^;;; turns out I was just twisting my knee in odd ways for about all week at work and I ignored the discomfort initially...:S.

I also fail despite trying really hard to pay attention to details :S and I can't remember physical details about where I have been or what clothes someone was wearing, the color of their eyes, because by default I don't perceive that right away despite enjoying it if it looks good ^^ and I know what looks good damn it. When I meet someone I derive a lot of conceptual information about who they are as a person under a few minutes, but I don't actively notice physical details right away. I'm extremely adept at Ne-Fi aka reading your personality, but not the physical part.

What a Ne dom desperately requires is someone who is good at Si and values Si, to compensate for our weak and valued Si.

*My favorite place on these forums is the ISFP sub forum, probably because there are a lot of Si doms there ^^;;;...its a nice and comfortable sub forum imo.*


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

LazyLeviathan said:


> How would an Ne-valuer like IEE or ILE experience Introverted Sensing? And how would it differ from an Si-valuer like SEI?
> 
> I think I'm fairly aware of how my body feels, especially my head, at least occasionally.


As an ILE, I rely mostly on environment for my Si. Don't think of Si - Fe so much as physical sensations, as more hyperaware of emotional state.

I've had a lot of time this summer to mess with duality, and I've noticed a growing Si in strange ways.

Tonight, for example, I stood 5 feet from a train and watched the light play on it as it went by, loving the heavy bass sound as it went by. I also spent a good bit of time walking from place to place and really enjoying the way lights would play on grassy areas. 

My head hurts from time to time, and I've noticed I get tired much more easily, but it seems those are just parts of paying closer attention to reality.

Not sure... but I've been spending a lot more time sleeping in the sun, drinking the occasional beer. Stuff that seems so obviously Si, but there's a difference between recognizing and trying to do these behaviors, and actually doing them because that's who you are (or becoming in my case!).


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> ...<_< the problem actually is that if left to my own devices I will neglect my environment to the point where there are beer bottles, plates with food from Monday piled on my desk, papers and cums everywhere, socks on the floor, underpants beneath my bed, the kitchen sink full of unwashed plates, dust everywhere...a freaking disaster....laptop parts scattered all over the bedroom floor. I will bounce in between interesting things to do and random talk with friends, where its 5 am and I haven't slept, eaten properly or went to the toilet for almost 24 hours. I may ignore back pain, headaches and other body phenomena in order to continue indulging in let's say Planetside 2 map control tactics with a bunch of people over teamspeak 3 at 2 am past midnight lmao. Its not that I'm not aware, I know my back is hurting and that i need to pee but my curiosity and the fun I'm having overrides most of it temporarily. The next day i may wake up feeling sick and tired with some odd pain which will cause a freak out episide that i have some kind of sickness...that kinda lasts till I feel a bit better then I repeat.


I actually relate to this, despite being (supposedly) a Si-dom. o.o *Glances at all the junk piled around on my desk and on the floor.* I'm just never in the mood for cleaning, and the messiness doesn't bother me, I guess. And it's not uncommon for me to stay up late playing Aion to the point of feeling physically ill.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> ...<_< the problem actually is that if left to my own devices I will neglect my environment to the point where there are beer bottles, plates with food from Monday piled on my desk, papers and *cums everywhere*, socks on the floor, underpants beneath my bed, the kitchen sink full of unwashed plates, dust everywhere...a freaking disaster....laptop parts scattered all over the bedroom floor.


rofl, wtf ? :shocked:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

crashbandicoot said:


> rofl, wtf ? :shocked:


I can only assume FreeBeer meant cups and not cums. :bored: 

Also, am I the only neat Ne-dominant here or something? ;/

I mean, I sometimes neglect doing the dishes if I'm doing something much more interesting or fun but I'm usually very good about vacuuming and at least trying to keep my space clean and clutter-free. :\

Then again, I also think Soylent is a fantastic idea and I'd love to sleep in one of those uncomfortable looking sleeping pods that Google uses. :|


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

MNiS said:


> Also, am I the only neat Ne-dominant here or something? ;/
> 
> I mean, I sometimes neglect doing the dishes if I'm doing something much more interesting or fun but I'm usually very good about vacuuming and at least trying to keep my space clean and clutter-free. :\


Well, speaking as an Ni-dom, I'm not too messy really. I think my SEE bf is much more disorganized than I am. And I think mum is an EII and she is pretty good and insistent on keeping the house clean. I don't even seem to have as much of a problem as some intuitives claim to have at keeping their homes tidy and neither do I do things like staying really late playing videogames, unlike @Silveresque :tongue:. Yet I undoubtly have inferior sensing and I consider myself pretty lazy overall so... I somehow get by.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Well, speaking as an Ni-dom, I'm not too messy really. I think my SEE bf is much more disorganized than I am. And I think mum is an EII and she is pretty good and insistent on keeping the house clean. I don't even seem to have as much of a problem as some intuitives claim to have at keeping their homes tidy and neither do I do things like staying really late playing videogames, unlike @Silveresque :tongue:. Yet I undoubtly have inferior sensing and I consider myself pretty lazy overall so... I somehow get by.


 @Silveresque is an LII. I'm not sure why she's so adamant about denying it. :\ For me, staying organized is a matter of habit but entropy definitely occurs over time though.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

MNiS said:


> @_Silveresque_ is an LII. I'm not sure why she's so adamant about denying it. :\





Silveresque said:


> I would say INTP is not totally out, it's just not as likely as ISTJ based on my current understanding. This is because I lean toward Fi/Te over Ti/Fe, and I seem like a sensor. However I would be willing to consider it, especially if you see evidence of Ti/Fe.


Yeah, I'm totally adamant about denying it.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Silveresque said:


> Yeah, I'm totally adamant about denying it.


Until the status under your username change from "Unknown" to "LII" I consider you to be in continual denial.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

crashbandicoot said:


> rofl, wtf ? :shocked:


XDDDDDDDDDDD.

 I will leave it to interpretation..muahahaha!

@Silveresque have you considered ILI-INTp yet? Ni-Te


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Aha said:


> What is Super-Id exactly?


Don't know exactly but if super-ego means above-ego, i.e., a mechanism that has authority over ego; then in that line, super-id should be something above-id, i.e. something that has power over id, something that can curb id's desires and impulses?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Grehoy said:


> Don't know exactly but if super-ego means above-ego, i.e., a mechanism that has authority over ego; then in that line, super-id should be something above-id, i.e. something that has power over id, something that can curb id's desires and impulses?


Not quite. Super-id curbs super-ego in socionics. Super-id is just something of partial but not complete awareness.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> @_Silveresque_ have you considered ILI-INTp yet? Ni-Te


Ni-dom is definitely not possible.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

Functions where a man wants help from other people. A man needs their activity but it's hard to do by own means.


----------

